# Daytona Beach vs PCB vs Destin vs Ft Lauderdale



## gstepic (Sep 18, 2015)

The summer before last we visited Panama City Beach and Destin for the first time and enjoyed it so much we have booked a week at PCB and a week at Destin for early next summer. I loved our Wyndham PCB resort and the short walk to Sharkeys for a meal or drink and liked the Pier Park area. In Destin we stayed at the Bay Club II and enjoyed the Baytowne  Warf area as well as the Harborwalk area. I love places right on the ocean where you can get a nice meal and listen to music. The beaches are also great, very clear water.

So we are considering other east coast beach vacations using Wyndham resorts. The Wyndham Ocean Walk looks like it has what I like, lots of restaurants within walking distance, hopefully right on the beach. I would appreciate any thoughts on what to do in Daytona Beach. What I like is we could combine a trip to Orlando since it seems to be only about an hour away.

Ft. Lauderdale could be another option as we could take a few days and visit Key West. I would love any opinions on what to do in Ft. Lauderdale as well. 

We will also try Myrtle Beach as that area offers shows which kind of combines what we like about Branson and the beach. I may post a similar thread in the Wyndham category as far as comparing resorts, but for this thread I would love to hear opinions concerning which beach destination (panhandle area, Daytona beach area, and Ft Lauderdale area) you like best and why.

Gary


----------



## Helen_Colorado (Sep 18, 2015)

My parents live in Daytona and I've visited there often - since college age. 

I like it! There are lots of restaurants of all types and places with decks and music of all sorts. The beach is nice. You can go south to Cape Canaveral to see the NASA museums there, west to Orlando, north to St. Augustine.

There are some quiet beaches if you want to get away from the crowds - but I was just there in July and it wasn't terribly crowded even in the main area. 

There is a Marine Science Center and a Marine Discovery Center - both pretty cool. The MDC has boat trips and kayak rental and tours. You can also rent paddle boards on quiet inlet water - you don't have to go in the waves. 

The water isn't clear (I haven't been to an east coast beach that is).


----------



## gstepic (Sep 19, 2015)

We are spoiled as far as the clear water in the panhandle area, I understand we will not find that in east coast or west coast beaches (Hawaii another story!). I like the fact that Daytona Beach is close to Orlando and the port area if we ever want to tack a few days in Daytona after a cruise or a trip to Disneyworld (actually we would only spend a three or four days in Orlando as I am theme parked out).

What part of Colorado are you from? My daughter lives in Montrose and we love the trip from Albuquerque.

Gary


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2015)

I own at Daytona Beach (Wyndham) and at the Wyndham's in Pompano Beach (except for Palm Aire). And I own at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort.

Helen describe it very well. And Ocean Walk is the ONLY timeshare to actually stay at in DB.

As for the Wyndham's in Pompano - any of the beach resorts are nice ..at Sea Gardens ... get your 1 or 2 bdrs units either in Ocean Palms tower or the small Key West building. For Studios, do either North Oceanview or South Oceanview (never the Waterfalls studios - bad hotel rooms). Santa Barbara is the smallest (90 units) but Royal Vista is only 3 units bigger ...except RV is ALL 1 or 2 bdrs with 2 pools and SB is 36 studio units (which I can live in) and 18 2/2 units.

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort is NOT the Marriott ... but 40% of the resort is 2/2 units ... being cheaper than the Marriot and the Wyndham's. Smallest pool but the ocean is big! 

Ft Lauderdale Beach resort has a REAL CONCEIGOR to help you plan your stay .. 5 days a week fulltime. The Wyndham resorts have a recreation employee with the standard 4 or fewer vendor ... I went to the AM Welcome meeting on Monday past at RV ... 3 guests, 1 vendor (dining) ... with the recreation employee offering us attendees which "gift" ... I had NO interest in any of them ... took facial spa treatment in room ... anybody want the GC? 

I would bet if you stay anywhere in the area .. you could visit/call and get the FLBR conceigor to book stuff for you ... he seemed to be setting up stuff NOT for people NOT standing in front of his desk. 

As for stuff to do in FLL ... if the duck boat is still operating; Bonnet House (next door to FLBR), fishing, Jungle Queen (dinner or lunch), paddle boarding, Water Taxi (out the backdoor of FLBR and walk across the inter-coastal to Double Tree hotel (stop #2)), Swamp Safari tour ...for starters.


----------

